# CSUSA Group Buy -CLOSED-



## Mikey (Feb 14, 2006)

I have attempted this buy at another location, but since it is taking a while, I figured I would see what we can get going here.

*This is a group buy for Emperor, Statesmen, Jr Statesmen VII (fixed), Jr Gent VII, Gent, Panache pens, and Artist Sketch pencils. Here is your chance to add on some of those other new kits to a group buy order. (I will also do bushings since some of these kits may be new to some)*No substitutions, tubes, bits, or anything else. PENS AND BUSHINGS ONLY As there are too many â€œother itemsâ€ and there is probably too much as it is right now.


Terms & Conditions, with some lessons taken from Anthony, and from Dario:

We need at least 100 pens. I am thinking since so many kits are included, weâ€™ll do this in no time and probably have way more than that. I am thinking 1 week open, but it may be cut short if the number of orders gets too large. (or go longer if necessary) Closing midnight 2/17


Payment by check is preferred, but if you wish to use the convenience and security of Paypal, you will need to add the 3.5% extra. (whatever Paypal charges) I will PM or e-mail you with my info so you can decide which method is best for you. -please, allow PMs or your e-mail to be visible.

SHIPPING: (please read since it can be confusing. I am trying to make this VERY fair for everyone)
For USA bound orders- There will be a flat fee of 11.00 per order for any orders containing Emporer and Statesmen pens. Appropriate mailing boxes will be used, So Emperor and Statesman kits will be mailed in original packaging. (Yes, the Statesmanâ€™s now come in the boxes too) For any orders not containing the Emporer and Statesmen pens, Flat rate will be $7 shipping. I am attempting this because of the smaller discounts on Panache, Gent, and Sketch pencils. I will insure all shipments as well. For those not in the US, please contact me since I do not know international shipping logistics and want to make sure things work out. 

I will not send an invoice, but will send a PM with contact info. You can then decide on payment and add up your order. 

Here is the cost of the kits, LESS the 25% discount taken. (penny amounts have been rounded up and down)

Emperor

4131 - 22K-fp - 37.50
4130 - 22K-rb - 33.75
4133 - blk-fp - 30.00
4132 - blk-rb - 24.75

Statesmen.....................Jr Statesmen VII (w/fixed threads)

0321 - 22K-fp - 26.25..........2325 - 22K-fp - 21.75
0322 - 22K-rb - 22.50..........2326 - 22K-rb - 19.50
0323 - blk-fp - 22.50..........2327 - blk-fp - 18.75
0324 - blk-rb - 18.00..........2328 - blk-rb - 16.50

Gentsâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..Jr Gent VII (posting only â€“threaded end because the Jr Statesmens come with smooth)
4460 â€“ 22K-RB- 9.00â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..4153-22K-RB-8.65
4461 â€“ 22K-FP- 13.30â€¦â€¦â€¦...4154-22K-FP-12.35
0396 â€“ Rho.-RB-11.25â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.0353-Rho-RB-9.75
0397 â€“ Rho- FP-14.25â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.0354-Rho-FP-12.75
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..4175-BlkTi-RB-9.75
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦4176-BlkTi-FP-12.75

Panache
4015 - Black Chrome- 6.00
4016 - Rhodium- 9.40

Artist Sketch Pencil
5008 - Black Chrome- 5.25
5009 - Chrome- 5.25

ALL BUSHINGS ARE $4 per kit.

Once you list your order, please change quantities on that post only as it is very difficult sifting through posts to keep track. I will try to keep track of things on the next reply, but will keep a master list off-line. Please do not hesitate to ask any questions.

-Mike


----------



## Mikey (Feb 14, 2006)

This post saved for orders.

Mikey- ?
LWalden- 36 +bushings PAID***
Randbcrafts- 22 +bushings PAID***
Melogic- 3 PAID***
Reed43- 20 PAID***
Airrat- 9 +bushings PAID***
Ravenbsp- 5 +bushings PAID***
Thetalbott4- 7 PAID***
Jimbo 31751- 11 PAID***
TC- 6 +bushings PAID***
Monty- 8 PAID***
Airport FF- 3 +bushings PAID***
WFloate- 8 PAID***
Trapshooter- 14 PAID***
DocStram- 16 +bushings PAID***
JKoehler- 4 +bushings PAID***
Wayneis- 5 PAID***
CD 18524- 14 +bushings PAID***
Radman- 17 +bushings PAID***
Wudwrkr- 10 PAID***
Tnilmerl- 2 +bushings PAID*** 
Goldsbed- 11 PAID***
Exoticwo- 10 PAID***
DC Bluesman- 5 PAID***
jodoidg- 10 PAID***
Wooddreams- 16 PAID***
Hombre 4- 10 PAID***

Total- 282[B)]


UPDATE: Please read the post on page 4 about possible delay in a few items from Craft Supplies USA.


----------



## Dario (Feb 14, 2006)

Mikey,

Much as I love to get more Jr Gent II's...something came up and I will have to pull out of this group buy.

Email also sent.

Sorry.


----------



## lwalden (Feb 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you're putting together a group order- been hoping to see one coming up.
Please count me in for the following-
3 of the 4131 22K FP- Emperor
3 of the 4130 22K RB- Emperor
8 of the 2326 22K RB- Jr. Statesman
22 of the 0353 Rho RB- Jr. Gent vII

Also- one set of bushings for each of the Emperor, Jr. Statesman, and Jr. Gent vII

should be 36 pen kits total, for 584.25
should be three bushing sets, for 12.00
and the additional for shipping, 11.00
Total 607.25

Please let me know when/where to send check- thanks
Lyle Walden
lwalden@tibsite.com


----------



## Mikey (Feb 14, 2006)

Lyle, the bushings are the same for the Jr Gent and Jr Statesman. Do you want two sets of the same?


----------



## randbcrafts (Feb 14, 2006)

I would like to order the following:
Emperor
1ea. #4131 - 22k FP
1ea. #4130 - 22k RB
1ea. #4133 - Bk FP
1ea. #4132 - Bk RB
1ea. Bushings $4

Statesman
2ea. #0322 - 22k RB
1ea. #0323 - Bk FP
3ea. #0324 - Bk RB

Gentleman
4ea. #0396 - Rhod RB
2ea. #0397 - Rhod FP

Artist Sketch
4ea. #5009 - Chrome
Bushings $4

Panache
2ea. #4016 - Rhodium

Send me an email where to send payment. Total with shipping should come to $379.80. 
Thanks for doing this for everyone.


----------



## melogic (Feb 14, 2006)

Mike,
I just received an order for a couple of these in woods I do not already have turned. This works out great for me.

I want 3 (0322 - 22K-rb - 22.50ea)
plus $11.00 S/H
Total: $78.50

Thanks for putting this together. Let me know the details and where to send the payment.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 14, 2006)

Would it be possible for me to also get in on this, even though I am in Canada?
[]


----------



## reed43 (Feb 14, 2006)

Mike I would like the following
10-4130  22k Emperor rollerballs--------337.50
10-2326  22k Jr Statesmans rollerballs--195.00
                    Shipping            11.00
                                        ------
                                       $543.50
Please e-mail me where to send check. Thanks for this.


----------



## lwalden (Feb 14, 2006)

yes, please. And I'd like to add 1 additional to each of the emperor style I orderd- 22K, roller ball and fountain. I'd like to add another 2 to the order of 6 for the Jr Statesman as well. Thanks- Lyle

Lyle, the bushings are the same for the Jr Gent and Jr Statesman. Do you want two sets of the same?
[/quote]


----------



## airrat (Feb 15, 2006)

Mike I would like, 

Statesman
1- 0321 - 22K-fp - 26.25
1- 2325 - 22K-fp - 21.75
1- 2326 - 22K-rb - 19.50


Jr Gent
1- 4175-BlkTi-RB-9.75
1- 4176-BlkTi-FP-12.75
1- 4153-22K-RB-8.65
1- 4154-22K-FP-12.35

Panache
2- 4015 - Black Chrome- 12.00

Bushings for the Panache 4.00
Shipping 11.00
Total 138.00
Let me know when and where to mail check.


----------



## Ravenbsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Count me in for:

Emperor
1 X4131 - 22K-fp - 37.50
1 X 4130 - 22K-rb - 33.75
+bushings  -  $4.00

Panache

1 X 4015 - Black Chrome- 6.00
1 X 4016 - Rhodium- 9.40
+bushings  $4.00

Total - $94.25

Artist Sketch Pencil
1 X 5009 - Chrome- 5.25

Thanks!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 15, 2006)

Mikey-

Emp
1- 4130 rb 22k
1- 4132 rb blk

Jr. States
1- 2328 rb blk

Gent
2- 4460 rb rho

Jr. gent
1- 0354 fp rho
1- 4176 fp blk ti

Kits $123.00
Shipping $11.00
Total $134.00

Thanks for the buy. Let me know info for Paypal.


----------



## jkoehler (Feb 15, 2006)

I too may be interested depending on how much shipping is to Canada.

Jeff


----------



## Mikey (Feb 15, 2006)

Jim and Jeff, check your e-mail. I think it is possible, but I need some input from those outside the US.


----------



## jkoehler (Feb 15, 2006)

maybe Jim and i could ship together and then make arrangements after to split it up? what i am interested in is only a couple kits and bushings?


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Feb 15, 2006)

Mike.

Jr Gent
2-4153 rb $17.30
2-0353 rb $19.50
2-4175 rb $19.50

Artist sketch pencil
5-5009 chrome $26.25
1- set bushings 4.00

total with shipping
$93.55

Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2006)

Mike

Jr. Statesman

4  2328 - blk-rb
2  2327 - blk-fp

1 set of bushings.

Total 107.50 + shipping
are the Jr. Statesman $11 for shipping or $7?

Let me know.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Mikey (Feb 15, 2006)

The Jr pens don't come in boxes, so I can fit the kits into a smaller box for shipping and avoid the use of an $8 flat rate box... Sooooooo -$7 shipping[]


----------



## Monty (Feb 15, 2006)

Count me in. I have to do some figgering 2nite after spending almost $400 for the water heater yesterday (that really cut into my available funds).


----------



## AirportFF (Feb 15, 2006)

If I'm not too late

1- 4175 Blk Ti Jr Gent 9.75
1- 0353 Rhodium Jr Gent 9.75
1- 2326 22kt Jr Statesman 19.50
1- 4037 Bushings 4.00

43.00 + 7.00 shipping + paypal fees (1.75)

total 51.75

Is that right??


----------



## hombre4 (Feb 15, 2006)

Mikey, I made an order on the other site, do have to do it here as well. If so I am in for 10 Emperor, 5-22K FP and 5-22K RB


----------



## sptfr43 (Feb 15, 2006)

I am confused. (again) the jr statesmen comes with the non posting end right? thanks


----------



## wfloate (Feb 15, 2006)

Please put me down for 2 each of the following:

2- 4133 Emperor FP
2- 0322 Statesman FP
2- 0323 Statesman FP
2- ----4167 Black Ti Gentlemen FP




> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />I have attempted this buy at another location, but since it is taking a while, I figured I would see what we can get going here.
> 
> <b>This is a group buy for Emperor, Statesmen, Jr Statesmen VII (fixed), Jr Gent VII, Gent, Panache pens, and Artist Sketch pencils. Here is your chance to add on some of those other new kits to a group buy order. (I will also do bushings since some of these kits may be new to some)</b>No substitutions, tubes, bits, or anything else. PENS AND BUSHINGS ONLY As there are too many â€œother itemsâ€ and there is probably too much as it is right now.
> ...


----------



## Trapshooter (Feb 15, 2006)

Mikey,

Please put me down for;
1 of 0322-22k-rb Statesman
1 of 0324-blk-rb Statesman
3 of 2326-22k-rb Jr Statesman VII
3 of 2328-blk-rb Jr Statesman VII
1 of 4460-22k-rb Gent
1 of 0396-/rho-rb Gent
1 of 4153-22k-rb Jr Gent VII
1 of 0353-rho-rb Jr Gent VII
2 of 4175-blkti-rb Jr Gent VII

Please email me with address, I will send check,  Thanks for doing the group buy []


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 15, 2006)

Monty- You could always take the water heater back. $400 buys a bunch of kits at these discounts. You gotta have your priorities buddy! []


----------



## Monty (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />Monty- You could always take the water heater back. $400 buys a bunch of kits at these discounts. You gotta have your priorities buddy! []


No can do. That was LOML Valentine present. If I took it back I really would be in hot water[]

Mikey - Wish I could afford more, but for right now it looks like I can only get the following:

Jr Statesman VII
2325 - 22K-fp - 21.75
2326 - 22K-rb - 19.50

Jr Gent VII
4153-22K-RB-8.65
4154-22K-FP-12.35
0353-Rho-RB-9.75
0354-Rho-FP-12.75


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2006)

Bill, do you want the black ti Jr Gent #4176?

"Please put me down for 2 each of the following:

2- 4133 Emperor FP
2- 0322 Statesman FP
2- 0323 Statesman FP
2- ----4167 Black Ti Gentlemen FP"


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> <br />I too may be interested depending on how much shipping is to Canada.
> 
> Jeff



Jeff, If you want the small kits like the Jr Gents, I should be able to fit half dozen in the envelopes I have. If I do this, I will also remove the ink cartridges from the kits and slide them in their own seperate bag so that if the envelope gets bent, they will not leak. I don't forsee that happening though. I've sent you a PM as well detailing shipping.

Jim, I have let Jeff know that I will be able to ship Airmail to you. If you are looking for a small number of kits, I think we can make this work. PM also on the way.

Mike


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Feb 16, 2006)

Mike, could you email me your address so I can sent check.
Thanks


----------



## DocStram (Feb 16, 2006)

Mike,

Thanks for taking the iniative with this group buy.  Please count me in for the following:
Jr Gent VII
4 - 4153-22K-RB-8.65
4 - 0353-Rho-RB-9.75

Statesmen
4 - 0324-Blk-RB- 18.00

Panache
4 - 4015 - Black Chrome- 6.00

Bushings 1 for each the above kits
4 - 14.00

Shipping $11.00

Total $196.60

I'll be paying with PayPal.  Please email your PayPal account name.
Thanks again!
Al


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2006)

E-mails/PMs have been sent to everyone who has indicated they wanted to participate so far.

Mike


----------



## wayneis (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll take three 050-4015 Panache Black chrome and two 050-4016 Panache Rhodium.  Give me a total and I'll send you a Pay Pal Payment.

Wayne


----------



## cd18524 (Feb 16, 2006)

Mike,

Put me down for the following;

Emperor
4131 x 1  37.50
4130 x 2  67.50

Jr. Statesman
2325 x 1  21.75
2326 x 3  58.50
2328 x 3  49.50

Panache
4015 x 2  12.00
4016 x 2  18.80
Bushings  4.00

Shipping 11.00

Total = $280.55
Let me know when and where to send the money.
Thanks for doing this.
Chris


----------



## AirportFF (Feb 16, 2006)

Mike, Payment sent

Thanks


----------



## Mikey (Feb 17, 2006)

Guys (and girls) if you send an e-mail to me, can you put your screen name on that e-mail as well so I can identify payments and other questions with the proper order?

I have well over 100 e-mails already and almost 20 people in on this buy. Even now, it is getting difficult trying to keep track of all the cross references with names/e-mails/screen names.

Thanks.


----------



## wayneis (Feb 17, 2006)

Mike, payment sent via Pay Pal.

Wayne


----------



## wudwrkr (Feb 17, 2006)

Mike,
Thanks for putting this together!

Please put me down for:

Gents
4460 x 1 $9.00
0396 x 2 $22.50
0397 x 1 $14.25

Artists Sketch
5009 x 3 $15.75

Panache
4015 x 2 - 12.00
4016 x 1 - 9.40

That's 10 kits for $82.90 + $7 shipping.  I'll send you $89.90 PayPal today.

Note: I just saw that you prefer a check.  I can send you a check if it's not too late for that.  Please email me your contact info.  Thanks!


----------



## Radman (Feb 17, 2006)

Just my 2cents here, but those that are paying with PayPal, please remember to add the appropriate fees that Mikey pays to receive your Paypal payment.  Otherwise he's going to have to eat that $$.  Don't mean to step on anyones toes here, just reminding those using Paypal so Mikey doesn't have a shortfall.
tom


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 17, 2006)

Does the 2.9% PAYPAL fee apply to all accounts? When I receive payments on my PAYPAL, I do not see additional charges. Must be related to LIMIT or high dollar amounts transferred.

-Peter-


----------



## Mikey (Feb 17, 2006)

As far as I know, the Paypal fee is assessed to anyone with a premier or business account. A personal account is not charged a fee according to Paypal. It is 2.9% plus $.30 per transaction, so when you average out the fees, the final tally actually is closer to 3.5% than it is 2.9%. 

Their fees really get to me, which is why I send a check when possible, unless someone specifically asks for Paypal to be used. (my bank will give me a counter check/bank check for free that is better than a M.O.) 

Anyway, those with smaller bills have already been sending Paypal. Those with larger orders see how much money the paypal fees add, so they are sending checks. In the end, I just want everyone to be happy with their purchases and hope that I haven't lost too much.


----------



## wayneis (Feb 17, 2006)

I know what its like to get bit by the Pay Pal fee bug, in one of my recent selling spurts I had to upgrade to a Premier account to except one persons payment.  As it happened this was one of the first sales and so every sale after that I got stuck with the pay pal fees.  It really pays to check out everything before you start any type of sale, because I also lost a bundle on shipping.  I am glad that my sales are pretty much finished at least for now.

Mike it looks like you did more research than I did and I hope that you come out ahead, thanks for putting this GB together.

Wayne


----------



## ccarse (Feb 17, 2006)

I only get charged when the person sending me payment uses a credit card to fund the payment. If they use money from their paypal account it doesn't charge me. What this means is I always ask people to transfer the amount they are going to send me to their paypal account first, then send me the money.


----------



## tnilmerl (Feb 17, 2006)

I would like to order the following:

Emperor
1ea. #4130 - 22k RB $33.75
1ea. Bushings $4

Jr Statesmen VII (w/fixed threads)
1ea. #2326 - 22K-rb $19.50
1ea. Bushings $4

+Shipping $11.00

Send me an email where to send payment. Small order, but I want to try the kits out first before committing big time.

Total with shipping should come to $72.25.


----------



## Goldsbed (Feb 17, 2006)

Mike,
Please include in me for:
Jr Gent's
3ea. #4153-22k-rb = 25.95
2ea. #4154 22k-fp = 24.70
2ea. #0353 Rho-rb = 19.50
2ea. #0354 Rho-fp = 25.50
Jr Statesmen
1ea. #2325 22k-fp = 21.75
1ea. #2326 22k-rb = 19.50
shipping 11.00	
total $147.90
Please send an e-mail were to send my check.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## reed43 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mike check sent today ---Thanks I'am sure this is not easy to keep with.


----------



## exoticwo (Feb 17, 2006)

Please count me in for:
 10 4131 - 22K-fp - 37.50 = 375.00
  1 set Bushings              4.00
     shipping                11.00
                     total $390.00

contact: akiebert@exoticwoodcreations.com


----------



## wudwrkr (Feb 17, 2006)

Mike,
My check just went out in the mail.  Thanks again for putting this together.  I imagine you won't want to do this again for a long time. [8D]


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd like to get (5) of the Jr. Statesman v2's 2325 - 22K-fp - 21.75.  I'll await your email for payment instructions.


----------



## jkoehler (Feb 17, 2006)

Mike,
my paypal has been sent.
i hope it is the right amount. let me know if it isn't.

thanks for your hard work,

Jeff


----------



## jodoidg (Feb 17, 2006)

Mikey, Thank you for doing this. I would like:
EMP
2-4131 FP $75.
2-4130 RB $67.5

STATE
1-0321 FP $26.25
2-0322 RB $45.

JR STATE
1-2325 FP $21.75
2-2326 RB $39.

SHIP      $11.
Total    $285.5
e-mail me with your info and I will send a check
thanks again
John[]


----------



## Mikey (Feb 18, 2006)

OK, Group Buy is closed. I have sent e-mails/PMs to everyone who has requested to be in on this buy and then some. I have marked the ones who have already paid and will continue to mark down the ones as payments come in. 

Acting on the tip of one of the members I have e-mailed CSUSA to make sure they have the stock we need. I haven't yet gotten a reply, but do know they are sold out of at least one of the Jr Gent pens. I was told though that they expect the next shipment end of Feb give or take a few days depending on customs. If there is a problem, I'll make sure that all kits in stock are shipped to members as soon as I get them. Any kits on a backorder (besides crossing that bridge) will be shipped when they come in as well. I know quite a few of you want Jr Gents as do I, so let's take it one step at a time. As I get any updates, they will be posted here.

Mike(y)


----------



## wooddreams (Feb 18, 2006)

I am cutting this really close to your deadline but just saw the post at 11:55

Gents
Qty 2 - 0396 â€“ Rho.-RB-11.25
Qty 2 - 0397 â€“ Rho- FP-14.25
Plus Bushings 4.00

Jr Gent VII 
Qty 2 - 4153-22K-RB-8.65
Qty 2 - 0354-Rho-FP-12.75
Qty 2 - 0353-Rho-RB-9.75
Plus Bushings 4.00

Panache
Qty 2 - 4015 - Black Chrome- 6.00
Qty 2 - 4016 - Rhodium- 9.40
Plus Bushings 4.00

Artist Sketch Pencil
Qty 2 - 5008 - Black Chrome- 5.25
Plus Bushings 4.00

SubTotal 170.60
Shipping   7.00
Total    177.60

Larry


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Mike,

I got your emails and I apologize for not making it back in time to support the group buy (I got busy and fell asleep at the wheel on this).  Thank You for keeping me in mind, I will watch for another group buy down the road.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />This post saved for orders.
> 
> Mikey- 10
> ...


----------



## Mikey (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow, that was wierd. I tried to edit the original post and it posted here[?] Anyway...

Craft Supplies returned my e-mail today with some info. this is what is going on:
*******************************************************************************
Bushings for the Emperor and Jr Gent VII and Jr Statesman VII are on order. They say the Jr bushings are due end of Feb and the Emperor bushings due mid March.

Statesman 0324 is B/O but due in by month end.

Sketch Pencil 5009 is due within next three weeks.

Jr pens 2328/0353 are in stock, but there is an issue with the end caps on ALL pens with this number, posting or smooth. New end caps are on the way, but no exact date has been specified for arrival. They will not ship until new end caps come in.

*******************************************************************************

It's only Tuesday and all but 8 people have their funds in. I can place the order by end of the week for most items, but the amount of backordered items makes me wonder if I shouldn't wait a few extra days. I have no problem with sending out a few kits and bushings after the fact as I know a lot of you are expecting more than just some Jr Gent kits. 

Please weigh in with some comments as to how you guys would like your stuff delivered. (do you want whatever is available now, or are you willing to wait a week to get more stuff with your box?)

Mike(y)


----------



## wudwrkr (Feb 21, 2006)

Mike,
I'm not in a rush for my stuff so I can wait until the sketch pencils come in.  Maybe you can get CSU to drop ship those items on backorder?  Have you asked them about that?  It wouldn't be fair for you to have to do double shipping to people.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 21, 2006)

I dont mind waiting, as these arent for an order. Having to ship more than once per order would be a bummer for you. I cant imagine how confusing that could get.


----------



## jkoehler (Feb 21, 2006)

Mike,
I am not in any hurry.
you can send them when you get everything.

thanks for your work. i really appreciate it.

Jeff


----------



## Mikey (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh, there are some people who have ordered stuff that is not backordered or being held, so I am trying to figure out the best way to split the order in two. (if needed) We have 270+ pens being ordered, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## wooddreams (Feb 21, 2006)

Mike,

My order can wait until it is complete without a problem.

Larry


----------



## AirportFF (Feb 21, 2006)

No hurry here either.


----------



## randbcrafts (Feb 22, 2006)

You can wait till mine is complete to ship it unless you can get CSU to dropship the backordered items. No need for you to eat the extra shipping cost. You should have my payment in the next day or two. I sent a cashiers check on the 18th via priority mail so I have a tracking # if needed.
Thanks


----------



## Monty (Feb 22, 2006)

Same here. You can wait until it all arrives before shipping mine.


----------



## Radman (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />
> 
> Please weigh in with some comments as to how you guys would like your stuff delivered. (do you want whatever is available now, or are you willing to wait a week to get more stuff with your box?)
> ...



Mikey... No big deal with my stuff either.  Do what works best for you.  Thanks again for helping us all save $$
Tom[8D]


----------



## airrat (Feb 22, 2006)

Mikey sent paypal in.  Getting check mailed was taking too long.


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Feb 23, 2006)

Mike, I can wait also no need to ship twice.
What ever is best for you.


----------



## Goldsbed (Feb 24, 2006)

Mike, What ever is best for you no need to ship twice. I can wait until my end caps come in. Appreciate you doing this for us.
Dave


----------



## Trapshooter (Feb 24, 2006)

I can wait also, no hurry for me.


----------



## Ravenbsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Ditto here, do what works best for you.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 26, 2006)

<b>Wfloate and Tnilmerl:</b>
I have sent you a few PMs/e-mails and have not heard back. I would like to order in the next few days as most everyone is in or has responded to PMs. If I do not hear back within a day or two, I am going to have to cancel your order. I know that some items are on backorder, but I would like to at least get those orders out to people who have ordered stuff that is not on backorder. 

Everyone else: the order will be placed either Monday or Tuesday I will start getting the stuff out as soon as I get it.


----------



## tnilmerl (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the email.  I've been on the job 3 weeks straight and had the payment waiting on the desk.  Slipped my mind.  Blaming it on old-timers disease.  Paymnet has been sent.

I can wait until the order is complete (need the bushings) before sending.

Thanks for your patience....


----------



## Mikey (Feb 27, 2006)

Just to let you guys know, I did fax over the order today. Figured it would be more accurate that way. Anyway, as soon as the stuff starts coming in, I will start sending it out. Several of the kits are due in within the week and a few are B/O for about two weeks or so.


----------



## Monty (Feb 27, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, which kits are back ordered?


----------



## Mikey (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />Just out of curiosity, which kits are back ordered?



Bushings for the Emperor and Jr Gent VII and Jr Statesman VII are on order. They say the Jr bushings are due anyday and the Emperor bushings due mid March.

Statesman 0324 about a week.

Sketch Pencil 5009 is due within next two weeks.

Jr pens 2328/0353 are in stock, but there is an issue with the end caps on ALL pens with this number, posting or smooth. New end caps are on the way, but no exact date has been specified for arrival. They will not ship until new end caps come in. (was told on Monday they expect these within a few weeks.) -There is a problem with the threading on the inside cap threads.


----------



## wfloate (Mar 3, 2006)

I have responded several times and sent you a check.



> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br /><b>Wfloate and Tnilmerl:</b>
> I have sent you a few PMs/e-mails and have not heard back. I would like to order in the next few days as most everyone is in or has responded to PMs. If I do not hear back within a day or two, I am going to have to cancel your order. I know that some items are on backorder, but I would like to at least get those orders out to people who have ordered stuff that is not on backorder.
> 
> Everyone else: the order will be placed either Monday or Tuesday I will start getting the stuff out as soon as I get it.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for getting in their checks. UPS shows that I should have the box of non-backordered items on Monday. (38lbs worth of pens [8D] )I am watching UPS to see if I may be able to pick up the box from the hub on Saturday. 

Bill, I posted that message over a week ago. Since that posting, you and I have exchanged several e-mails and I have recieved your check. [8D]


----------



## Mikey (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey guys. UPS just dropped off some of the order. I opened the box and was amazed at how much there was. Several ordered only Emporer pens so I will try to get those out today, but the rest wil have to wait until tomorrow as it is going to take a while tonight to sort out all these bags.[]


----------



## DocStram (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Mikey,
Great news!  Things must be exciting at your house trying to keep everything straight.  I don't envy you ..... I'm having flashbacks of 500 or 600 boxes of Girl Scout cookies in my garage.
Thanks again for taking on this major task. We all apprecite your efforts!
Al (docstram)


----------



## Mikey (Mar 8, 2006)

UPDATE 3/9

Packages have been sent to these people and some may be getting theirs starting today. I have also noted what items are still on order for these people so when you get your boxes, you know what is still missing.

Hombre4
Airrat
Wayneis
melogic
Jodoidg
Exoticwo (emp bushings needed)
Wudwrkr (sketch shipping 3-10)-order complete
thetalbott4 (0354 and 2328 still needed)
RavenBSP (emp bushings needed)-sketch shipping 3-10
CD18524 (2328)
Reed43
RandBCrafts (need Emporer bushings) 3/9 shipped partial
Jimbo31751 (need 0352) 3/9 shipped partial
Wfloate 3/10 shipping complete
DocStram (need 0353) 3/10 shipping partial
Tnilmerl -shipping partial 3/10
DC Bluesman 3/9 shipped complete

Still waiting for large portion of kits-
Trapshooter
AirportFF
Radman
Wooddreams
Monty
Goldsbed
TC
JKoehler



The packages not sent will go out soon if Craft Supplies anticipates more than a few more day delay of whatever kit is needed for order completion. If I send out your packages incomplete, I will be sending out your items as they come in.

Mike


----------



## Monty (Mar 8, 2006)

Mike
As I said before, You can hold mine till everything comes in and save shipping an extra package.


----------



## melogic (Mar 9, 2006)

Got my pens today Mike. Thanks again for putting together this group buy!


----------



## jodoidg (Mar 9, 2006)

Mike,Got my box today, everything safe and sound.
Thanks again[]
John


----------



## wudwrkr (Mar 9, 2006)

Mike,
Mine arrived today too!  Thanks.  

dave


----------



## airrat (Mar 10, 2006)

Mine stopped by today,  but all I got was this little card from the postal person saying NANNY NANNY BOO BOO we have your package and going to tease you.  For once they came by in the morning instead of afternoon.  BAH!!!  Will have to go pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## reed43 (Mar 11, 2006)

Recieved mine today,it was here yesterday but did not get to post office in time.  Many thanks to Mike for this bulk buy.


----------



## airrat (Mar 11, 2006)

Got mine today.  Thanks Mike, I cannot believe that CSUSA didnt even put labels on all of them.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 11, 2006)

Yea, it really sucks when they only put labels on the top bag and staple the rest to that bag, or just pack 20 kits of the same into a bag and put a single label on that bag. The last few orders I have made all came that way. Also wierd is that one Statesman kit came in boxes, but the rest did not. The last group buy that Penworks did, all the Statesman pens came in boxes.

What is even more confusing is that the base kits on the Jr Gents have a different part number than the catalog. You then add the appropriate end cap part number, and those two together form the catalog part number. It's really oddd looking for  4175 Jr pens and only finding 2387 labels or something. You have to pay close attention to the packing slip to figure out which numbers apply to some. 

Also, if anyone bought some gold ti Jr Gents and is missing a posting end cap (threaded) let me know. I think I may have shipped one pen without the end cap as I have an extra. May have been shipped an extra, but I want to be sure.


----------



## airrat (Mar 11, 2006)

Nils hate to say it but your shipping department is getting either Lazy or Cheap.  IMO if it is to save a dime its poor customer service penny pinch and stop labeling.

However, in todays business world its not about the customer anymore it seems.  Even Southwest airlines which is now run by a "bean counter" its all about the numbers.  How he can do more with less.  Even if it takes away from customer service.


----------



## hombre4 (Mar 11, 2006)

Mikey; I got mine the other day. Thanks


----------



## Mikey (Mar 14, 2006)

Guys, Craft Supplies let me know that It may be several more weeks before the rest of the pens ship. I will be shipping out what I have to everyone in the next 24 hours so you can all get going on the kits you will have. 

It's too bad some screwed up threads are to blame for 60+ kits not being able to be sent to you guys.[]

Mike


----------



## jkoehler (Mar 14, 2006)

Mikey,
dont worry about mine. i am in no hurry to get them. 
i dont want you to have the extra costs becasue of the vendor issues.
that is if any of my stuff is ready.


----------



## wooddreams (Mar 14, 2006)

Mikey,

You can hold mine until everything comes in and avoid double shipping.

Larry aka WoodDreams


----------



## lwalden (Mar 14, 2006)

Mikey- I'll be happy to pay the extra for a second shipping- just let me know how much and when.


----------



## Goldsbed (Mar 15, 2006)

Mikey,
I'm in no hurry either. You can just hold mine until everything comes in. No need to pay the extra shipping, I don't want you to get burned with the extra cost.


----------



## DocStram (Mar 15, 2006)

Mikey ....

Got my package today!  Thank you so much for your hard work, time, and patience in getting this all done.  We all appreciate your help.

Al


----------



## wooddreams (Mar 20, 2006)

Mike,

Package arrived today -- thanks!

Larry


----------



## lwalden (Mar 20, 2006)

Mikey- received your care package today-
3 Emperor FP
3 Emperor RB
8 Rho-22k Jr Statesman VII Rollerball
2 sets of Jr series bushings

Thanks much- remember to send me an amount for the shipping on the second package, once you've received the Jr Gents and the Emperor bushings


----------



## wudwrkr (Mar 20, 2006)

Mikey,
Got the last of my kits.  Thanks again for everything.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 28, 2006)

UPDATE:

Just wanted to let everyone know some good and bad news. I called CSUSA and they have infoormed me that the kits backordered will be in after the first week in April instead of the end of March as they had told me at first. The good news is that nearly everything is supposed to be in at once, so everyone will get all their stuff at once.

If anyone still has any questions, PM me for more details.


----------



## jkoehler (Mar 28, 2006)

Mikey,
got my package the other day when i was out of town and my wife forgot to tell me.

thanks for your hard work. i reall appreciate it.


----------



## Goldsbed (Mar 28, 2006)

Mikey,
Got my partial package the other day.
Thanks


----------



## Trapshooter (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello Mikey,

  Recieved my partial last week, forgot to respond and I apologize.  Let me know what the postage on the second mailing will be and I will get that to you.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## AirportFF (Apr 13, 2006)

Mikey, Just curious, any further updates?


----------



## Mikey (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey, sorry I haven't been on the board much lately or checked my e-mail. (installed new stuff in bathroom and now digging up backyard and putting in patio) Anyway, CSUSA has sent me tracking numbers for two packages. One is due on the 18th and the other the 19th. I don't know how much each package will have, but I'm hoping it's the majority of all our stuff.


----------



## DocStram (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know Mikey.  Now, get your tail back out there so you can finish the patio!


----------



## Mikey (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey guys, it looks like I have everything that we've been waiting for. I will try to get most things out today if possible. I think here are about 13 of you that still have stuff coming to them.


----------



## Mikey (Apr 21, 2006)

OK, these people now have packages coming their way:

Lwalden
RnadBCrafts
RavenBSP
Thetalbott4
Jimbo31751
TC
Monty
AirportFF
Trapshooter
DocStram
Jkoehler
CD18524
Radman
Goldsbed
Exotic WO
Wooddreams
Tnilmerl

Tnilmerl also has one pen left on backorder (2326 jr Statesman) according to my packing lists. The rest of you should have everything you ordered shortly.

Mike


----------



## AirportFF (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you sir. It's greatly appreciated[]


----------



## Radman (Apr 24, 2006)

Mikey...
Got mine delivered today.  Thanks SO much for handling this for everyone.  You did a pretty terrific job!
Radman[8D]


----------



## lwalden (Apr 24, 2006)

Mikey- got my package today!!! Thanks for all your effort coordinating, re-packing, and shipping. Really appreciate the hard work.


----------



## Trapshooter (Apr 24, 2006)

Mikey,  thanks, recieved my package today.  Please Email me, I would like to reimburs(spelling?) you for your shipping costs for this delivery.
Thanks again
Scott


----------



## AirportFF (Apr 25, 2006)

Mikey, Mine showed today. Thanks for everything[]


----------



## Monty (Apr 25, 2006)

Got mine also. As soon as I can locate your email, I'll send the extra shipping cost.


----------



## Mikey (May 19, 2006)

Sorry to bump this back up, but according to all my records, I believe the final item backordered just showed up  for Tnilmerl. If anyone else out there did not get something they ordered, please contact me via a private message/e-mail.

YEA!!! it's finally done.[8D]


----------

